# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Βοήθεια για σπασμένο φτερό (φωτος)

## giannis93

Καλησπέρα, βρήκα ένα περιστεράκι χθες στο δρομο με σπασμένο φτερό, το έπιασα πετάγοντας του μια πετσέτα και το πήρα σπίτι μου, μιας και φαντάζομαι δεν θα μπορούσε να επιβείωσει με τόσες γάτες και αμάξια τριγύρω. Κρίνοντας απτό μέγεθος του, πρέπει να είναι ενήλικο, σας παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες. 

Μέχρι στιγμής τρώει και πίνει νερό κανονικά, το έβαλα μέσα σε ένα καφάσι και έβαλα μια πετσέτα από κάτω, μιας και δεν είχαν εφημερίδες εύκαιρες, τι θα μου προτείνατε να κάνω για να το βοηθήσω να γίνει καλα?

----------

